# new jewel cichlids laid eggs!



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

got a couple of jewel cichlids from IPU on the weekend and they just laid eggs 
im not sure if they are good though i'll probably find out by tomorrow 
just thought i would share


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

they hatched today 
got some pictures now just have to figure out how to post them


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool, lookin forward to the pics


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

well the female got attacked, lost its tail,and ate the babies but since then she has fully healed and had another batch of babies but they were also eaten but by tankmates this time and now i have more eggs that should hatch in a day or two
here are some pictures


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

they will lay eggs like crazy, like every 2 or 3 weeks. when the babies hatch it looks like a swarm of flies.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> they will lay eggs like crazy, like every 2 or 3 weeks. when the babies hatch it looks like a swarm of flies.


i know each batch is bigger than the last and the fish are still small so im expecting lots of feeders

does anyone know what species they are? when i look them up i get alot of sites saying different things


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if you keep taking the babies out they will keep going. but usually when i kept them in with the parents the parents wouldnt lay more eggs.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i had them in a 90G at first with oscars and when they laid eggs they had my oscars pinned into one corner. they are pretty fierce protectors.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

wow are these guys even more prolific than convicts?


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i had a pair of jewels recently and they had laid over a hundred babies or so i didnt even know anything until i looked in the tank and saw the little frys free swimming...they follow the mom around hide right underneath her..she killled to of my corys in the process in protectiing her young ..they are really agressive little compact fish


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i forgot tot update this again the last batch hatched out a couple days after posting but one of the bichirs found the wrigglers and gulped them down

and i have another batch of eggs now laid yesterday



Radiance said:


> wow are these guys even more prolific than convicts?


i think they are, lots of eggs i think this time theres 400 or so and so fast


----------

